# hunting rabbit



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i went out this weekend in western kanas and together we shot around 65 to 70 cottontails and jacks in around 3 1/2 total hours of hunting !!!!!!

my best night ever we shot 98 rabbits in about 5 or 6 hrs.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

and what did you do with all of them


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW, that is a whole lot of bunny.. yes, what did you do with them?


----------



## ohhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

marcus_rubbo said:


> my best night ever we shot 98 rabbits in about 5 or 6 hrs.


I don't mean to sound ignorant or ask a dumb question, but... :-? Did you hunt at night, as in the dark??? Just curious if you are allowed to hunt at night out there? In Ohio, night hunting is very limited, to my knowledge.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

what did u do with them?


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

fed them to his farm pigs.....night would mean dark but he has so much land we wer out in the middle of nowhere so nobody could be around to get hurt or tattle tail......


----------



## FoxSquirrel (Mar 7, 2006)

I would rather eat the dang rabbits than feed them to pigs.YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

interesting i've had some luck too with rabbits i tallied up a thoussand this season and boy are they yummy, but nice job to ya you sound like an excellent hunter seriously :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Something you might want to know. This is from the Kansas department of wildlife....

115-3-2. Rabbits, hares, and squirrels; legal equipment, taking methods, and possession.
(a) Legal hunting equipment for rabbits, hares, and squirrels shall consist of the following:
(1) Firearms, except fully automatic rifles and handguns and except shotguns and
muzzleloading shotguns larger than 10 gauge or using other than shot ammunition;
(2) pellet and BB guns;
(3) archery equipment;
(4) crossbows;
(5) falconry equipment;
(6) projectiles hand-thrown or propelled by a slingshot;
(7) box traps for rabbits only;
(8) optical scopes or sights that project no visible light toward the target and do not
electronically amplify visible or infrared light; and
(9) other equipment or methods as allowed by permit.
(b) The use of dogs, horses, and mules shall be permitted while hunting, but no person
shall shoot while mounted on a horse or mule.
(c) Legal hours for the hunting and taking of rabbits, hares, and squirrels shall be from ½
hour before sunrise to sunset during established hunting seasons, except that legal hours for the
running and box-trapping of rabbits shall be 24 hours per day during established running
seasons.
(d) Any type of apparel may be worn while hunting or running rabbits.
(e) Legally taken rabbits, hares, and squirrels may be possessed without limit in time and
may be given to another if accompanied by a dated written notice that includes the donor's
printed name, signature, address, and permit or license number. The person receiving the meat
K.A.R. 115-3-2
Page 2
shall retain the notice until the meat is consumed, given to another, or otherwise disposed of.
(Authorized by and implementing K.S.A. 32-807 and K.S.A. 32-1002; effective, T-115-7-27-89,
July 27, 1989; effective Sept. 18, 1989; amended, T-115-12-28-89, Dec. 28, 1989; amended Jan.
22, 1990; amended Sept. 19, 1997; amended June 1, 2001; amended July 23, 2004; amended
Feb. 18, 2005.)

So, you might want to read the part about shooting hours a few times and stop being a wildlife criminal. Even if it was legal...what a waste. I am not sure who you are trying to impress...if what you are saying is even true. I hope it is not. Not cool.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

duckdowner007 said:


> interesting i've had some luck too with rabbits i tallied up a thoussand this season and boy are they yummy, but nice job to ya you sound like an excellent hunter seriously :beer: :sniper:


You eat all those rabbits? There is no damned way you've shot 1,000 rabbits. Excellent hunter eh? Good ethics marcus. You set a great example talking about being out where no one can tattle tail. What are you trying to hide?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I didnt even know there was 1000 rabits lleft in nevada. :idiot: :bs: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

duckdowner007 said:


> interesting i've had some luck too with rabbits i tallied up a thoussand this season and boy are they yummy, but nice job to ya you sound like an excellent hunter seriously :beer: :sniper:


 1000 rabbits? You are going to eat 1000 rabbits? You must have a big freezer. Let alone, I doubt the possession limit is more than 30. Topics like this are nothing more than crap. And I am going to start locking them.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree 1,000 rabbits sounds like a awful lot for one season. However, isn't possession limits what you can have in the field at any given time? Didn't think it applied to what you can have in your home freezer.

Usually there are two definitions of possession for hunting. The one used by most game wardens for possession in the field and Possession in Storage which is the number of a particular non-migratory game species kept in storage which may not exceed the cumulative daily bag limits for that species since the season began, and at no time can it exceed the season limit.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

marcus_rubbo said:


> fed them to his farm pigs.....night would mean dark but he has so much land we wer out in the middle of nowhere so nobody could be around to get hurt or tattle tail......


It is crap like this that makes me think people really aren't good at heart.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Gohon, What you said may be true in some states (about possession.) I know here in PA you are aloud a daily limit of 4 rabbits and 8 in possession. I think I am reading that right. I know a few of the other state regs I have read say about the same thing. Now if I am wrong about that I would like to know. Either way 1000 rabbits? In my 37 years I have never heard of anybody taking 1000 of any type of game. Maybe I am wrong there also. But I don't think I am. And I have to agree with what MT said also.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Your state may be different than mine, but i recently took my gun safety course. During it, a local DNR officer came, and said posession limit means the ones you have with you and the ones you have at home in your freezer. He said that the DNR has the right to come into your house and check your freezers to make sure you are not over the posession limit if they have any suspicion. Like i said, it may be different in other states, but thats how it is in Minnesota.


----------

